
App.Net Stats - OoTheNigerian
http://appnetstats.com/
======
koopajah
You should not refresh the "top post" list if nothing has changed (not nice to
"watch" it blink every 3 seconds)

------
kmax12
wish all the names were links back to that person's app.net

side note: feels awkward to say app dot net like that, but things changes

